# Frejoth FI-900AG 12 x 36 Gap Bed Lathe, 120/220V 1-1/2 hp Single Phase - $2,500 (Anaheim, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Nov 10, 2020)

Frejoth FI-900AG 12 x 36 Gap Bed Lathe, 120/220V 1-1/2 hp Single...
					

A clean 12" x 36" geared head lathe with a gap bed by Frejoth. It has a single phase 120V motor....



					orangecounty.craigslist.org


----------

